# '92 S4 with H&R Sport springs over Koni Adjustable struts. (BWW - Many big pics)



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

No write up on how Emmett03 from AudiWorld and I did the install of springs because A.) we didn't take pictures and B.) the car already had the Koni struts installed, so this was no a complete spring/strut install. BTW, just to let everyone here know, Emmett rocks. 
Overall I'm happy with the stance, but I would have liked a 1/4 to 1/2 inch lower drop, but I guess coming from a 92 car with already lower stance than the rest of the years, I'm bit spoiled. Plus, I'll have less of a chance damaging the under body and oil pan.
The ride is a tad rougher than with the '92 springs when hiting bumps in the road, but not in a bad way. Cornering has vastly improved, off ramps will be a heck of a lot more fun now








Since I just washed her, I went on a little phot shoot:


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: '92 S4 with H&R Sport springs over Koni Adjustable struts. (yumyjagermiester)*

NICE !!! I'm running Koni adjustables ( came with car) but stock "Allroad" springs.







Still not sure on what spring set to get ( driving year round in NH). Do you have the camber plates or were they required?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: '92 S4 with H&R Sport springs over Koni Adjustable struts. (Harold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_NICE !!! I'm running Koni adjustables ( came with car) but stock "Allroad" springs.

Thanks! I was in the same boat, Koni's came with the car, but my stock '92 springs weren't the allroad edition









_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_Still not sure on what spring set to get ( driving year round in NH).

For the S-cars the list goes like this for the popular springs from highest/softest to lowest/firmest.
Eibach's -> H&R Sport -> H&R Race
Intrax makes a spring set for the S-cars that are notoriously low and soft = bottom out all over town.
If you don't plan on installing springs anytime soon, I'd say wait till S-Fest. My caravan from NY alone will have each type of spring listed.

_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_Do you have the camber plates or were they required?

Generally yes they are. I sent a set of stock camber plates to ASW in Colorado to be modified for $150. You can do this modification yourself, but I wanted it done professionally. The procedure can be found on Charlie Smith's website.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: '92 S4 with H&R Sport springs over Koni Adjustable struts. (yumyjagermiester)*

Yep saw the pdf on what studs get moved around on AudiWorld. I also heard mention of "slotting" any pics of that so I can see what actually gets done?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: '92 S4 with H&R Sport springs over Koni Adjustable struts. (Harold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_Yep saw the pdf on what studs get moved around on AudiWorld. I also heard mention of "slotting" any pics of that so I can see what actually gets done?

Sure:


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: '92 S4 with H&R Sport springs over Koni Adjustable struts. (yumyjagermiester)*

how do you like the KONI's??


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: '92 S4 with H&R Sport springs over Koni Adjustable struts. (TooLowForNYC)*

Andre, if you are asking me I like them. But then the only urS car I have driven is mine, so never been in a stock car.
When I first got my car ( almost 2 yrs ago) I heard everybody complaining about the soft suspension. I thought they were crazy , at the time I thought I had a stock suspension and it seemed fine to me. After all the previous owner told me it was totally stock.


----------

